# Hell This Was So Good, Watch Till The End.



## Alex (13/8/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (14/8/14)

http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html

Further reading on *Dihydrogen Monoxide*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (14/8/14)

"Is it true that using DHMO improves athletic performance?
Absolutely! With the numerous allegations of amateur and professional athletes using anabolic steroids and/or blood doping to enhance performance, virtually no attention has been paid to the performance enhancing properties of Dihydrogen Monoxide. It is perhaps the sporting world's dirtiest of dirty little secrets that athletes regularly ingest large quantities of DHMO in an effort to gain a competitive edge over an opponent."

Makes me 'wanna slap your grandma'

This thread, video and comments made my day, thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (14/8/14)

DoubleD said:


> "Is it true that using DHMO improves athletic performance?
> Absolutely! With the numerous allegations of amateur and professional athletes using anabolic steroids and/or blood doping to enhance performance, virtually no attention has been paid to the performance enhancing properties of Dihydrogen Monoxide. It is perhaps the sporting world's dirtiest of dirty little secrets that athletes regularly ingest large quantities of DHMO in an effort to gain a competitive edge over an opponent."
> 
> Makes me 'wanna slap your grandma'
> ...


 
Mine too, I almost died laughing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

